# Glade hike - you tell me.



## Abubob (Oct 13, 2013)

IMG_6438 by Bob Misu, on Flickr




IMG_6434 by Bob Misu, on Flickr


----------



## dmw (Oct 13, 2013)

Nice pix. Maybe Ragged?


----------



## Abubob (Oct 13, 2013)

dmw said:


> Nice pix. Maybe Ragged?



It's that stupid rock. Its a give away. Apparently.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 13, 2013)

Looks good to me.


----------



## dmw (Oct 13, 2013)

Abubob said:


> It's that stupid rock. Its a give away. Apparently.



The rock does look familiar, but I also know you're a Ragged regular.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 13, 2013)

Nothing like making powder turns on a bed of ferns.


----------



## Abubob (Oct 13, 2013)

dmw said:


> The rock does look familiar, but I also know you're a Ragged regular.



Did I mention its fifteen minutes from my house? I am so transparent.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 14, 2013)

Only 15min commute to pitched terrain...:smile:  Location, location, location!


----------



## hammer (Oct 14, 2013)

Have yet to try skiing the glades at Ragged...is this Rags to Riches?


----------



## Abubob (Oct 14, 2013)

hammer said:


> Have yet to try skiing the glades at Ragged...is this Rags to Riches?



Yes it is.


----------



## Nick (Oct 15, 2013)

Looks very nice in there. Although not as nice as covered in snow


----------



## Abubob (Oct 18, 2013)

More Ragged photos from our hike. No sign of any construction other than to the snowmaking system.




IMG_6406 by Bob Misu, on Flickr




IMG_6408 by Bob Misu, on Flickr


----------



## skifree (Oct 19, 2013)

bet you can build a nice kicker off that "stupid rock"


----------



## jack97 (Oct 19, 2013)

skifree said:


> bet you can build a nice kicker off that "stupid rock"



yep, I've seen it. you can also get hurt on hitting it the wrong way. Last time i skied that trail, patrollers had to help out skier/rider on two separate incidents around that area. Not sure if was due to that kicker or not tho.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2013)

IMO the landing is too flat following that rock.  I've launched it a few times and unless it's a powder day, I've regretted it because of the landing.


----------

